
3D visualization of Covid-19 worldwide - paulmasson
https://www.ladybug.tools/spider-covid-19-viz-3d/
======
theoa
Developer here

There has been a good discussion about visualizing COVID-19 data using our
interactive 3D web page on Reddit

[https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/comments/fkjby9/view_the_la...](https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/comments/fkjby9/view_the_latest_covid19_numbers_from_around_the/)

As one commenter said:

> FINALLY SOMETHING COOL. I'm so sick of the same boring dashboards that are
> created and re-created.

Also there's a lot more features in the pipeline including more granular stats
such as cases per capita and deaths per GDP. And it's free and open source and
hosted in GitHub.

Enjoy - and grieve...

